# App Twitter officiel dans les choux ?



## Youth-Spirit (22 Septembre 2012)

Je voulais juste savoir si c'était juste moi ou pas juste moi, mais cela fait quelques jours que l'app officiel twitter ne fonctionne que partiellement, en gros la partie "charger les tweets" ne charge rien du tout et m'affiche un message d'erreur. Le reste a l'air de fonctionner mais bon ... ne pas pouvoir charger sa timeline, ben ça réduit tout de suite l'intérêt de l'app quoi, suis-je le seul à expérimenter ce problème ?


----------

